# Champion 201001 5500W inverter generator



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

I'll let others discuss the merits of this generator, but I came to say...Champion!! You once again came so close, but just missed the mark.

I'm still looking for that elusive quiet/enclosed inverter generator in the 5000-6000 watt range, but is 120/240V and dual fuel. So far that AIMS 6600 offering comes the closest, but it's an unknown around here and relatively expensive.

5500-Watt Inverter - Champion Power Equipment


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

> I'm still looking for that elusive quiet/enclosed inverter generator in the 5000-6000 watt range, but is 120/240V and dual fuel.


I’m a bit surprised it hasn’t happened yet.


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

Yep, exactly my point too.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

as tri fuel! lol wish for the best! go BIG! on the wish list!


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

Add electronic fuel injection as well and a built in 50A outlet for parallel operation without a special parallel kit.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

I wish they had a 100 amp twist lock on the cheap...
most of those good connections run over 300 bucks per connection...


----------

